# cable siemens, una ayudita por favor!



## elblankos (Mar 20, 2006)

Bueno, nadie me ha podido kontestar esto en un foro del cel asi ke lo posteo aka: 

mi duda es komo krear un cable siemens DCA-500, buskando logre komponer este "eskema" a ver si se fijan si podria llegar a funcionar

PD: No se rian, de electronica y esas kosas no entiendo nada   







Y este seria el cable DCA-500, ke por lo ke veo no lleva ningun circuito ni nada:



desde ya gracias ;D


----------



## DARFER (Abr 12, 2006)

elblankos dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, nadie me ha podido kontestar esto en un foro del cel asi ke lo posteo aka:
> 
> mi duda es komo krear un cable siemens DCA-500, buskando logre komponer este "eskema" a ver si se fijan si podria llegar a funcionar
> 
> ...





hola pelao yo tengo el diseño del cable me ha servido para flashear, abrir banda y como datos se necesita un ci max232 y es sencillo de hacer  anda a la dirreccion
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about151.html suerte pelao hasta la proxima


----------



## gsusluyo (May 6, 2006)

bueno señores de verdad por el momento solo quisiera construir el cable de datos de mi siemens c65 pues quisiera descargar las fotos actualmente no se donde siquiera encontrar los conectores pero no me preocupa desarmo mi cragador o mi hands free no me importa y por el serial  se lo quito a mi impresora o al escaner de mi amigo3
en verdad es urgente necesito descargar los archivos del cell que me estan molestando pues ni puedo escribir sms sin borrar una imagen antes esta a full tengo 96% de la memoria utilizada

POR FAVOR AYUDA
pd compre un cable hace tiempo pero no me funciona (claro vino con un driver del celu) y bueno aca el reembolso es algo que no existe no quisiera que me vuelvan a estafar


----------



## editronikx (May 11, 2006)

queridos colegas les hace falta buscar y mucho. en la red hay muchos planos de cables para todos los modelos
busquen en comunidadsiemens.com hay encontraran lo que buscan hasta los software de los siemens

aqui les adjunto un plano que era para postear en el foro de la pagina que les menciono yaque ami opinion el que colocan esta mal
editronikx
pasto colombia


----------

